# Not a breeding question, but a statement



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

It drives me nuts to see the word "best" on breeder sites. 

Best working dogs
Best working bloodlines
Best puppies
Best best best best

That is all.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Best post I've seen!


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Ha, I like that when I clicked this post the AdChoice on the bottom was for "America's #1 Dog trainer" 

lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Best post I've seen!



Best statement I've seen made about a best post!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

On the same note, how about "Top" and "Extra". OHHh, that drives me nuts!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't forget how extreme they're are


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Don't forget how extreme they're are


And also don't forget that all the dogs in the kennel have balanced drives. Balanced prey, fight, and defense.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

And Doberman specific...

Super sized
Superior sized
120lbs all muscle (hehehehehe, ya right)

Even better when there is a price difference. 2000 for regular size, 2500 for super sized, 3k for super-duper king warlock.

And not to be outdone...

Super hard dogs - hardest hitters
Extreme fight drives


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

...and EXCELLENT working dogs/prospects....when the breeder has never worked a dog in his life (and none of his breeding stock have ever worked at anything).


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Erynn Lucas said:


> And Doberman specific...
> 
> Super sized
> Superior sized
> ...


100% Euro lines too.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Well a breeder is a sales man or woman, period. The only goal is to pocket your $$, you can't achieve that by saying "weak nerves, ugly and shitter" even when it applies. Just like a car salesman will swear that particular car is the best piece of engineering marvel, when you get to the finance guys they say the car has 1000's of moving parts that can break anytime so you need to buy an extended warranty. It's all about sales.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Best post I've seen!



On the best thread on any webboard in any country ever.


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont forget an especially popular one in breeds like mine.

"RARE" 

Not sure when deviations from the norm became worth more. ::::shrugs:::


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jen Chandler said:


> Not sure when deviations from the norm became worth more. ::::shrugs:::


Since man started walking upright.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Well a breeder is a sales man or woman, period. The only goal is to pocket your $$, you can't achieve that by saying "weak nerves, ugly and shitter" even when it applies. Just like a car salesman will swear that particular car is the best piece of engineering marvel, when you get to the finance guys they say the car has 1000's of moving parts that can break anytime so you need to buy an extended warranty. It's all about sales.


I have to diagree.

I'm talking about Switzerland and Germany. There are many that fit your categorie but, there are far more that are striving for a dog that will meet the sporting, military, and police requirements.

I often think these dogs are not advertised. I also think that having been able to place a pup in the hands of a handler who will take it to the highest position in sport, train it to be an excellent military or police dog, is far more rewarding than the sale itself. 

Pups over here, Switzerland and Germany are now around Euro 900.

It's luckily not all about money - agreed, no breeder can keep all the pups but he can sell them for a lesser price.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I once saw a Doberman website that claimed, "We are the number 1 breeder of Doberman Pinschers in America".

I sent an email (mostly just to be a prick) to ask for some clairity.

Are you #1 in total number of dogs sold? 
Do you breed the highest scoring Dobermans in sport?
Do you breed the #1 show Doberman?
Do you breed the biggest?
Do you breed the longest lived one?

I never got an answer.

BTW, this particular breeder goes to some SW IPO regionals and hands out cards. To my knowledge, they don't participate in sport, have sport quality dogs, or have ever produced a sport dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Here at (Kennel X), we strive to breed the best Presa Canarios on the planet.

how is that for vague but profound?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Well if everything else has been JUNK, maybe BEST is correct!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Well if everything else has been JUNK, maybe BEST is correct!


I know that is not the case, I owned the best on the planet LOL...


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Extreme
Exclusive
Imported
KNPV
Crushing
Intense
Extreme(2)
Fight
Extreme(3)
PH1
Hard
Extreme (it's repeated so often you start counting)(4)
Famous
Prestigious
Serious
Extreme(5)
PH1
Proven
Successful
Extreme(6)
Linebred
Powerful

This puppy is going to be so cool, I want one!


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Faisal Khan said:


> Well a breeder is a sales man or woman, period. The only goal is to pocket your $$, you can't achieve that by saying "weak nerves, ugly and shitter" even when it applies. Just like a car salesman will swear that particular car is the best piece of engineering marvel, when you get to the finance guys they say the car has 1000's of moving parts that can break anytime so you need to buy an extended warranty. It's all about sales.



I disagree also if you are implying that all, or even most breeders are like this. I know that within several working and sporting breeds that there are breeders who are breeding because they love the breed. Those breeders are striving to preserve and/or improve their chosen breed.

Of course those breeders are not likely to be the same folks who are claiming to be "best" or "#1".

If that wasn't your point and what you mean to say is that those terms are used by salesman/women, well then I do agree that the people using "Best" "#1" or similar terms are practicing salesmanship and are likely to be more interested in selling dogs rather than preserving a breed.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Well a breeder is a sales man or woman, period. The only goal is to pocket your $$, you can't achieve that by saying "weak nerves, ugly and shitter" even when it applies. Just like a car salesman will swear that particular car is the best piece of engineering marvel, when you get to the finance guys they say the car has 1000's of moving parts that can break anytime so you need to buy an extended warranty. It's all about sales.


I do hope you are not saying that about me! I didn't make a dime on Creasy's litter because as always I sell at reduced cost to club members and folks like yourself who take good care of their dogs.....


----------

